# Is "Key Money" legal in Spain?



## Muggers (May 15, 2014)

Hi People,
On a recent visit to Velez Malaga I noticed some accommodation agents, with flats for rent, were asking for "entrada"
Can anyone tell me what this is? Is it similar to the English "key money" that used to be demanded and is now, I think, Illegal? Is this still legal in Spain?
The sums were substantial, €2000-3000.
Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muggers said:


> Hi People,
> On a recent visit to Velez Malaga I noticed some accommodation agents, with flats for rent, were asking for "entrada"
> Can anyone tell me what this is? Is it similar to the English "key money" that used to be demanded and is now, I think, Illegal? Is this still legal in Spain?
> The sums were substantial, €2000-3000.
> Thanks.



I'm not entirely sure what you mean by 'key money' - but it's usual & written into law that you would usually pay 1 month rent upfront & 1 month rent as deposit - the deposit is supposed to be held in a seperate account & returned when you leave (as long as all bills & any damages don't eat it up) 

the deposit _can _be considerably more if you agree to pay it

also, an agent will often/usually charge a finders fee & there are no legal guidelines as to how much this can be - sometimes this is paid by the tenant, sometimes by the owner, sometimes it's split between them


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I think 'entrada' is more like a 'deposit'.


----------



## Muggers (May 15, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by 'key money' - but it's usual & written into law that you would usually pay 1 month rent upfront & 1 month rent as deposit - the deposit is supposed to be held in a seperate account & returned when you leave (as long as all bills & any damages don't eat it up)
> 
> the deposit _can _be considerably more if you agree to pay it
> 
> also, an agent will often/usually charge a finders fee & there are no legal guidelines as to how much this can be - sometimes this is paid by the tenant, sometimes by the owner, sometimes it's split between them


That was an amazingly quick reply. Thanks.
"Key Money" was a payment that used to be demanded by a landlord or his agent to actually get you access to a flat that you wanted to rent.
The sums for "entrada" were in the region of 6 months equivalent rent and were in addition to the usual deposits. This seems too high to be a finders fee of some kind. 
Is there a "normal" amount that a prospective renter should expect to pay an agent for his services?
Thanks again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muggers said:


> That was an amazingly quick reply. Thanks.
> "Key Money" was a payment that used to be demanded by a landlord or his agent to actually get you access to a flat that you wanted to rent.
> The sums for "entrada" were in the region of 6 months equivalent rent and were in addition to the usual deposits. This seems too high to be a finders fee of some kind.
> Is there a "normal" amount that a prospective renter should expect to pay an agent for his services?
> Thanks again.


most agents around here charge the equivalent of a month rent - one charges half a month equivalent - but there's no legal maximum


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Muggers said:


> Hi People,
> On a recent visit to Velez Malaga I noticed some accommodation agents, with flats for rent, were asking for "entrada"
> Can anyone tell me what this is? Is it similar to the English "key money" that used to be demanded and is now, I think, Illegal? Is this still legal in Spain?
> The sums were substantial, €2000-3000.
> Thanks.


It sounds similar to the new introductory fee that some greedy estate agents in the UK are charging


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Muggers said:


> Hi People,
> On a recent visit to Velez Malaga I noticed some accommodation agents, with flats for rent, were asking for "entrada"
> Can anyone tell me what this is? Is it similar to the English "key money" that used to be demanded and is now, I think, Illegal? Is this still legal in Spain?
> The sums were substantial, €2000-3000.
> Thanks.


Are you sure these weren't rent to buy offers? That's the way they are usually offered, that you would pay a rental of xxxx per month plus an entrada. Here's an example, but this one says there's an "entrega" payable.
http://inmobiliaria.gilmorla.com/Listing/PISO/1775.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Are you sure these weren't rent to buy offers? That's the way they are usually offered, that you would pay a rental of xxxx per month plus an entrada. Here's an example, but this one says there's an "entrega" payable.
> ~ Servicios Inmobiliarios GIL-MORLA ~ Buscador completo de todo tipo de propiedades en Velez Malaga y Axarquia. - ALQUILER COMPRA PISO (REF. 20.024OC)


that would make sense...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> that would make sense...


Well, I've certainly never seen any agent in Velez advertising a property for rent in the usual way and asking for an additional amount like that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Well, I've certainly never seen any agent in Velez advertising a property for rent in the usual way and asking for an additional amount like that.


nor me - though I have heard of some owners & agents wanting 6 months rent lodged in the tenant's account & some kind of bank guarantee - can't for the life of me remember the word for it


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> nor me - though I have heard of some owners & agents wanting 6 months rent lodged in the tenant's account & some kind of bank guarantee - can't for the life of me remember the word for it


fianza?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> fianza?


nah - that's just the deposit - something else :confused2:


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> nah - that's just the deposit - something else :confused2:


aval?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> aval?


That's it - aval bancario!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> most agents around here charge the equivalent of a month rent - one charges half a month equivalent - but there's no legal maximum




Our agents, last November, charged us half a month rent - the Landlord was charged the same.

We were also required to show recent bank statements, to prove that our monthly incomings would cover the rent.


----------

